# 2013 Missouri Valley Wine Competition



## winemaker_3352

Here is the PDF for entry.

Fee is $10.

http://mvws.org/images/stories/winecompetition/2013_mvws_wine_competition_flyer.pdf


----------



## tonyt

Got mine packed and ready to ship to them on Monday.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Going to drop mine off next week..


----------



## hobbyiswine

Very cool. Thought this wasn't open to TX winemakers but I was mistaken. Thanks for the heads up! Will have to see what i have laying around and box them up. $10 and one bottle per entry is a good deal and you get notes back?


----------



## winemaker_3352

hobbyiswine said:


> Very cool. Thought this wasn't open to TX winemakers but I was mistaken. Thanks for the heads up! Will have to see what i have laying around and box them up. $10 and one bottle per entry is a good deal and you get notes back?




Yup pretty good notes - they have 30 judges - last year they had 318 entries included US and Canada.

I think they are expecting close to or over 400 entries this year.

They have awards for the thirteen prize categories this year valued at over $2,300.

The winner of the Best of Show and Winemaker of the Year Awards will receive a 65 Liter (17.3 U.S. Gallons) Variable Capacity Tank w/Accessories (stand not included).

Just dropped my wines off today and mailed in the registration form.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Less than a month left for those of you who are interested!!!


----------



## bobtruetken

Here are some details on the 2013 Missouri Valley Wine Competition:
Note the award for the Best of Show and Winemaker of the Year Awards.

Missouri Valley WineSociety is in its 5th year of the MVWS Wine Competition. We welcome you back in what will be a bigger and better competition this year. Last year, we had 318 entries from 10 states and Saskatoon, Canada. We are expecting more entries this year.

The wine competition will be February 17th. You can obtain more information from our website at www.mvws.org
 
Deadline for entry and wine delivery is February 11th.

This year, we have a number of great sponsors that have donated gift certificates for the major prize awards. Please visit their website as they were generous in donating the awards.
AnnapolisHomeBrew
Curds and Wine
E.C. Kraus
Fine VineWines
KeystoneHomebrew
LallemandBrewing
Leeners
MissouriWine and Gift
MidwestSupplies
NorthernBrewer
St.Louis Wine and Beer
Vintner’sVault
White Labs
Wyeast

We have awards for the thirteen prize categories this year valued at over $2,500.

*The winner of the Bestof Show and Winemaker of the Year Awards will receive a 65 Liter (17.3 U.S.Gallons) Variable Capacity Tank w/Accessories (stand not included).*

At this point, we will have guaranteed 1st, 2nd and 3rd place awards for each of the other prize categories. That may change as we get more sponsors. Gold, Silver and Bronze medals will also be awarded to all entries based on the modified 20 point UC Davis scoring system.

To qualify for the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place awards, your wine must have scored a bronze medal or higher.

The prize categories are as follows:

Best of Show
Winemaker of the Year(Top 6 scoring wines submitted by a winemaker)
Fruit/Grape Wine Kit(Island Mist, Orchard Breezin, Summer Breeze and the like)
Red Grape—American
White Grape—American
RedGrape—French-American
WhiteGrape—French-American
Red Grape—Vinifera
White Grape—Vinifera
Non Grape Fruit
Port/Fortified/Ice/DessertWine
Mead and SparklingWine
Herb, Spice,Vegetable, Flower


----------



## winemaker_3352

Just 2 weeks left to get your entries in!!!


----------



## bobtruetken

The entries are starting to fly in.

Jon,
Hope you win lots of medals and are in the running for the winemaker of the year award.

We have 15 sponsors with over $2600 in prize money.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Yeah me too. Past 2 years have been good.

This is the first year i have enough to qualify for winemaker of the year.

Good luck to you as well!!!


----------



## hobbyiswine

I have a couple that have almost enough age on them to be good. Some others that might be on the young side but they might make it in the box for a bus ride north to Mizzou. I am going to pop some corks and taste a few this weekend and decide which ones I would like to get some feedback on. My display rack is a little off balance. I need four more medals to balance it out.


----------



## bobtruetken

Jon,
What do you think your number 1 wine will be?


----------



## winemaker_3352

bobtruetken said:


> Jon,
> What do you think your number 1 wine will be?




I am not real sure - I don't like to get my hopes up - because you never know what will happen.

I did enter:

Strawberry Peach
Apple Spice
Charondel
Vidal Blanc
Seyval Blanc
Vidal/Seyval Blend

Strawberry Peach and Apple Spice have done well in the past and my whites this year are better - so it will be interesting to see how things pan out this year..


----------



## bobtruetken

*Update to the Missouri Valley Wine Competition---*

We now have 17 sponsors with awards valued at over $3,100. There will be guaranteed 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th awards for all prize categories except Best of Show and Winemaker of the Year Award who will receive the 65 Liter (17.3 U.S. Gallons) Variable Capacity Tank.

It is not to late to enter. Visit www.mvws.org for downloading the brochure and to receive more information. Have your entries in by February 11th.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

bobtruetken said:


> *Update to the Missouri Valley Wine Competition---*
> 
> We now have 17 sponsors with awards valued at over $3,100.


 
We're on board


----------



## joeswine

*Missouri Wine competition*

 Okay, I'm going to send in three entries. Maybe for one of them is my Piesporter(great white), the other is a BlackBerry wine all fruit- next is a cranberry Melbec fruit juice blend, Ill packed up tonight and in the mail Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, the latest. Let's see what happens. I like the competition but I also like the feedback. Even better........................


----------



## winemaker_3352

Awesome!!!

Glad to see some folks diving into this!!!


----------



## bobtruetken

We are on track to exceed last year's entries of 318.


----------



## bobtruetken

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> We're on board


 
Doug,
Thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Well I went and did it...sent a bottle in to be judged......now I'll be pacing the house for weeks.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Last year they had a live webcast of the judging.

Bob - will you be doing that again this year??


----------



## bobtruetken

winemaker_3352 said:


> Last year they had a live webcast of the judging.
> 
> Bob - will you be doing that again this year??


 
Jon, yes we are doing a live stream of the competition again this year.


----------



## tonyt

winemaker_3352 said:


> Last year they had a live webcast of the judging.


I watched a few minutes last year until they spit out in disgust what obviously was my wine. 
Just kidding, it seemed very organized and professional. Great job Bob and others.


----------



## joeswine

*pumpkinman*

win or not the feed back is what is really important of course winning does help- you'll do fine- good luck to all who enter.


----------



## hobbyiswine

My 6 bottles are bubble wrapped, boxed, and on the bus to Mizzou in the morning. Good luck to all


----------



## fivebk

I have been tossing this around for awhile and decided today..... what the heck...... so I boxed up a couple of bottles and will be shipping them out tomorrow!!!!

I decided that having some of my wines judged can't do anything but help me become a better winemaker!!!

BOB


----------



## bobtruetken

When you ship your wine, do not ask for a signature. My wife and I work full time during the day and are not home. UPS will end up sending it back to you. I had someone do that this year and because we were not home, they ended up sending it back to the sender.


----------



## winemaker_3352

If you live close by in MO - there are 2 drop points as well.

St. Louis wine and beer
MO wine and gift in warrenton


----------



## fivebk

What is the website that will have the live webcast on it? How would one go about connecting to it? Keep it simple I hope as I am computer illiterate !! LOL

BOB


----------



## Manda

I sent my wines in! 

I didn’t see anywhere Bob, but does this competition have an awards ceremony or something similar?

Thanks!


----------



## winemaker_3352

fivebk said:


> What is the website that will have the live webcast on it? How would one go about connecting to it? Keep it simple I hope as I am computer illiterate !! LOL
> 
> BOB




Yeah it is very simple to connect to the video stream. I am sure Bob will post the link when he has it..


----------



## ckassotis

Good luck everyone! I got my four entries in - ended up shipping them over as I haven't had a moment to even think for the last few weeks, nevermind drive out that way. Hopefully we all do well!


----------



## ckassotis

Oh and last year the live broadcast was easily accessible via their website: www.mvws.org


----------



## winemaker_3352

Yeah - good luck to everybody!!!

This is probably the last day to ship your bottles off in time - unless you over night it...


----------



## joeswine

*Ups went down*

GOT A CALL TODAY MY WINES SENT VIA UPS WERE CRUSHEDNEVER HAD THAT HAPPEN BEFORE ,BUT THEN THERE'S A FIRST TIME FOR EVERYTHING I GUESS, WHAT S THE NEXT COMP..COMING OUR WAY?


----------



## tonyt

Still plenty of time to enter WineMakers Magazine competition Joe.


----------



## winemaker_3352

joeswine said:


> GOT A CALL TODAY MY WINES SENT VIA UPS WERE CRUSHEDNEVER HAD THAT HAPPEN BEFORE ,BUT THEN THERE'S A FIRST TIME FOR EVERYTHING I GUESS, WHAT S THE NEXT COMP..COMING OUR WAY?



Sorry to hear that!!!

Winemaker's Mag - and Kansas City, MO has one as well - can't remember the dates - if i find i will post it...


----------



## ckassotis

Argh. Sorry to hear, Joe! I lost my first wines via UPS this past Christmas. They never called to notify me, ended up calling to check in on who it had gone to and they had never received. Called UPS myself and they seemed confused that no one had notified me. Crushed beyond recognition apparently.


----------



## ckassotis

Here is WineMaker, wines due in by March 15th. 

http://www.winemakermag.com/competition


----------



## winemaker_3352

Competition is tomorrow at 11:30.

Live Stream will be on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/MissouriValleyWineSociety

They are also going to post the unpublished Gold Medal Winners as the Competition is in progress.


----------



## ckassotis

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ckassotis

Looks like Best in Show went to #136

Gold medals went to: 
208
45
212
284
361
53
173
364
27
67
248
149


----------



## hobbyiswine

That is great but is there a list somewhere of the wines, owners, and numbers?


----------



## ckassotis

Nope! Right now if you are the owner of the gold winning bottles you know, but no one else does (outside of MVWS). I think it took ~a month to get the results and full lists of all the wines, etc. last year, as well as the mailed reviews from the judges.


----------



## Manda

How do I know which numbers my wines were assigned?


----------



## ckassotis

I got an email from Bob Truetken. If you didn't provide an email with your registration form, my thought is that they wouldn't have another way to let you know. You could try emailing Bob, he's a good guy. [email protected]
I would bet you could tell him who you are and what you entered and he could give you your numbers. Good luck!


----------



## tonyt

Last year Golds accounted for 8.5% of entrants. This year (if the list above is complete) golds account for barely 3% of entrants. Either the list above is incomplete or it was a tough year. Since Best in Show is listed all judging must have been complete when the post was made.


----------



## hobbyiswine

Include me in the 97% that didnt get a gold medal. Maybe a silver? Crossing my fingers. Will see when the full results come out. Bob did send me the numbers for my entries. The first email he sent was trapped in my spam folder so at first I did not see it.


----------



## ckassotis

I suspect the low golds might be somewhat rectified. I imagine that this is why they called it an "unofficial" list. They might go back and bump in categories where there were few to no medals awarded. Total guess though. We will see.


----------



## ckassotis

Also, message from MVWS today on the Facebook page:

For those of you that are interested to know when the results will be published, score sheets, awards and medals sent back to you, I still have to audit all the entries. Anyone attending our March 14th MVWS Meeting, I will announce the winners, give out awards and medals. On March 16th, I will publish the results on our website, www.mvws.org 
You might want to go to our website and register as a registered user. I will be sending out an email to all registered users that the results brochure is available for download.


----------



## tonyt

Yippee. Hobbyiswine, there is still hope.


----------



## bobtruetken

All right guys and gals, yes the number of golds are down this year compared to last year. I think the judges maybe were a little tough this year but I think as the number of entries increase each year from now on, the percentage may stay around the 4 to 6% range.
2013 - 377 entries and 4.09% gold, 
2012 - 318 entries and 8.49% gold,
2011 - 267 entries and 5.62% gold
2010 - 248 entries and 6.85% gold
2009 - 192 entries and 7.29% gold.

Does anyone know the percentage of gold to total entries at Winemaker Mag


----------



## winemaker_3352

bobtruetken said:


> Does anyone know the percentage of gold to total entries at Winemaker Mag



4318 entires - 311 gold medals - about 7.5% or the entrants.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

winemaker_3352 said:


> 4318 entires - 311 gold medals - about 7.5% or the entrants.




I want to be a judge!!!


----------



## bobtruetken

The judges were tougher this year. All the table stewards and score keepers were commenting on that also.


----------



## Manda

Hopefully they will give us good notes. Especially if the are being hard that feedback could really help.


----------



## ckassotis

Yeah, with the gold medals more than cut in half, will hope for some good reviews. I think I got some good comments last year, so here's to hoping we get useful comments this year as well!


----------



## hobbyiswine

Drinking my last bottle of my white wine blend. I entered it in the competition. I was going to wait and drink through a bottle of each of my entries while reading the notes but my wife wanted some so I figured what the heck! I made it to drink! Not sure if it won a medal but it tastes like it did


----------



## Manda

I know I am so excited to get the results back!


----------



## Manda

Anyone else going to the meeting on Thursday? The hubby and I are planning to.


----------



## winemaker_3352

I will not be a le to attend this year. I was ther the last two years and plan on being there the following years


----------



## ckassotis

I was planning to go (and may still). However, I got a last-minute paper assigned that is due on Friday morning for a class that I'm taking, and it all depends on how much progress I'm able to make. Unfortunately I very well may need Thursday to finish it up.


----------



## bobtruetken

*The results will be posted on www.mvws.org on Friday.*

*Here are some stats for you*

*45.21% *of all of the wines entered received a medal.
*87.10% *- 54 of the 62 people that submitted an entry received a medal.
*43.55% *- 27 of the 62 people that submitted an entry received an award.
*50.00% *of the people who received a medal also received an award.
*3.46% *of all entries received a gold medal for a total of 13 golds.
*11.17% *of all entries received a silver medal for a total of 42 silvers.
*30.59% *ofall entries received a bronze medal for a total of 115 bronzes.


----------



## hobbyiswine

Thanks for posting the percentages! I have no idea how my wines fared but it is nice to see that unlike some competitions or little league "everyone gets a trophy". The percentage breakdown looks quite fair and honest. I look forward to the notes and improving my wines for next year.


----------



## ttimmer

Manda said:


> Anyone else going to the meeting on Thursday? The hubby and I are planning to.



I will be there.


----------



## ckassotis

It looks like I'll make it after all! Long night, but I got enough done.


----------



## Manda

We are leaving from work at 3:30 it is over a 3 hour drive from here but we are excited about it! Hope to see those of you there.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I thought that the results were supposed to be released today?


----------



## bobtruetken

The results have been posted to our website www.mvws.org

Amanda and Chris,
I hope you had a great time last night.


----------



## hobbyiswine

Awesome! Two 1st place awards and two silver medals! Can't wait to see the notes and do a little decorating with the medals. Already working on my wines for next year.


----------



## Manda

I had a great time. Enjoyed lots of good wine and good company. –And got to take home my Gold medal and 3rd place in the Fruit Category for my Caramel Apple Wine. 

Congrats to everyone who won!

Bob and Chris it was good to meet you.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Congrads to all! nice to see both members of WMT and some of my customers on the list.


----------



## bobtruetken

As a reminder next year, list your favorite retailer such as Brew and Wine Supply (hint hint) on the entry form and if you win an award, I make every attempt to provide the gift certificate from that retailer.

There were many people who did not list a retailer.


----------



## bobtruetken

Manda,
Are you going to enter your Caramel Apple Wine in Winemaker Mag?

I am going to put together some of my gold and silver winners in Winemaker Mag.


----------



## fivebk

This was my first time entering a competition. I only sent in 2 bottles and guess what one got a bronze medal....... I'm HAPPY !!!!!!!!

BOB


----------



## Manda

Bob – I don’t think I will this year. I already sent my entries in (two wines). I may save a bottle and enter it next year. I know we are planning to remake this wine and tweak it a little to hopefully bring more of the apple forward. It is fun to experiment. I was looking though the pamphlet and you had some unique wines that got medals. The tomato sounds interesting and all the ports sound delicious.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Congrats to all!!!

Wish I could have made the meeting but I was out of town...

Got a few medals so anxious to get my results in the mail...


----------



## ckassotis

Bob - good to see you again! Maybe I'll be up at Cooper's Oak the next time you stop by.

Great to meet you and your husband, Amanda!

Fun group of people and a lot of fun (and wine) to be had. I enjoyed getting to take part in the little internal competition as well - that was a lot of fun!

Two medals for me, a bronze for my petite syrah and then a silver and 2nd best in class for my Apple/Pear Mead. I was also happy to see that the wine that beat me out was a sparkling, so top mead! Very fun. Too bad I made such a small batch of that one, will have to get to work on replicating/improving it immediately (and make a larger batch this time). 

Good times. Thanks again Bob!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Way to go!! I got 2 bronze - apple spice and Vidal blanc (4th place) and silver for my strawberry peach


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

winemaker_3352 said:


> Way to go!! I got 2 bronze - apple spice and Vidal blanc (4th place) and silver for my strawberry peach


 Congrads! Jon, uh when do I get a taste of those????LOL


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

BTW, Jon, wife and I will be at Villa Antiono winery Saturday after I get off..If you have a chance to stop by.....


----------



## Pumpkinman

Very cool! First time entering a wine, I received a bronze for my Berry Bliss! It was very young, I'll gladly take it!!!
Thanks!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Thanks Doug. I will bring a couple bottles out the next time I make it out there. Probably won't make it tomorrow night. I have been gone all week


----------



## bobtruetken

Pumpkinman said:


> Very cool! First time entering a wine, I received a bronze for my Berry Bliss! It was very young, I'll gladly take it!!!
> Thanks!


Give it six months or so and I bet it will be really good.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Agreed, I almost didn't enter based upon its age, wait until I enter a bottle next year...LMAO!!!
Thanks again!


----------



## fivebk

I got my judges sheets & medal today!!! I had sent in a concord based wine and after reading the judges comments I realized that it may have scored differently if I had told them that it had peppercorns added and had been barrel oaked....... lesson learned 
The judges stated that: The wines profile was confusing and woodsey somehow


BOB


----------



## winemaker_3352

That's alright. I was .25 points away from a bronze on my seyval and 1 pt away from a bronze on my Vidal/Seyval blend.

Looking at the notes - these wines were at the higher end of the off dry range - If i had entered them in sweet - they would have won a bronze 

They commented that they score it lower because of that..

Could have chalked up 2 more - oh well - live and learn..


----------



## hobbyiswine

Notes, medals and prizes arrived today! Bonus medals for first place in category very cool! Can't wait to do some shopping with my gift cards. Looks like I need to work on getting better aroma on my some of my wines. Good feedback. A bit confused how a clear wine can score a "1" on appearance from one judge, a "2" from the next and "3's" from the others. Hmmm??? Oh well. BIG THANKS to MVWS for putting on the competition. Will do it again next year!


----------



## bobtruetken

hobbyiswine said:


> Notes, medals and prizes arrived today! Bonus medals for first place in category very cool! Can't wait to do some shopping with my gift cards. Looks like I need to work on getting better aroma on my some of my wines. Good feedback. A bit confused how a clear wine can score a "1" on appearance from one judge, a "2" from the next and "3's" from the others. Hmmm??? Oh well. BIG THANKS to MVWS for putting on the competition. Will do it again next year!


 
Do you like the medals? I think they turn out pretty good.


----------



## fivebk

I think the medals are great bob!!!!!!

BOB


----------



## winemaker_3352

Yup - the medals turned out nice...


----------



## hobbyiswine

Yes the medals look great! And the certificate too. Even spelled my name right which rarely happens. Top notch!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Received my medal, certificate and gift cert today.
Thanks again!


----------

